# Blue faint pink (-)



## Danivdani

evap lines or faint bfp? We’ve been trying for over a year with 2 mc and I don’t know anymore


----------



## mindyb85

Looks like faint bfp to me. Try a pink dye to confirm:)


----------



## Bevziibubble

That looks like the start of a BFP. I agree with Mindy, test again with a pink dye. Good luck :)


----------

